# Droidx to Dinc2



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok guys, it looks like I be joining you guys tomorrow when I receive my Dinc2. I got a free upgrade due to having so many issues with the x. I hope there are good roms for this phone. I used to have a droid eris in which I missed that phone. If you guys could please give me some info how to root the dinc2 and install CWR on the phone. I would like to get back to cm7. Rooting this phone looks more complicated than the Droidx. With the x I can repair it by useing rsd lite, that's if I bricked it. Please guys me all the info you can on this phone. Thxs.


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Its actually really easy, just follow the guides.


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yup. Its as easy as the X. I went from X to X2 back to X and now I'm really enjoying this HTC Incredible 2. Its super easy and more customizable than Motorola devices.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

andrewp3481 said:


> Yup. Its as easy as the X. I went from X to X2 back to X and now I'm really enjoying this HTC Incredible 2. Its super easy and more customizable than Motorola devices.


It is easier than the X. If something goes wrong you don't have to SBF just because you can't get to CWM from power off.. Just boot to bootloader, load recovery and flash something else. :grin2:

Plus we can change kernels!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Droidx0351 said:


> Ok guys, it looks like I be joining you guys tomorrow when I receive my Dinc2. I got a free upgrade due to having so many issues with the x. I hope there are good roms for this phone. I used to have a droid eris in which I missed that phone. If you guys could please give me some info how to root the dinc2 and install CWR on the phone. I would like to get back to cm7. Rooting this phone looks more complicated than the Droidx. With the x I can repair it by useing rsd lite, that's if I bricked it. Please guys me all the info you can on this phone. Thxs.


I have a x and really want a inc2. How did u get a free upgrade?

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know about a free upgrade, but I upgrades via amazon for $.01.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

"sjpritch25 said:


> I don't know about a free upgrade, but I upgrades via amazon for $.01.


I meant how did he get a free upgrade just for having issues with his phone

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> I meant how did he get a free upgrade just for having issues with his phone
> 
> Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


I know the dinc2 is on the approved exchange list for alternate exchanges for the X. If you have had multiple replacements, they may offer you a refurbished dinc2. This is likely what happened to the OP. If the OP got it as an actual upgrade, it would be new in box but would have had to extend his contract.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

"abqnm said:


> I know the dinc2 is on the approved exchange list for alternate exchanges for the X. If you have had multiple replacements, they may offer you a refurbished dinc2. This is likely what happened to the OP. If the OP got it as an actual upgrade, it would be new in box but would have had to extend his contract.


I see... I already am on my 2nd Droid x. And I know how to make some problems happen.... 
Also I'm pretty sure they don't give out replacement X's anymore. Thought I read that somewhere

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

The guidelines used to be if you are on your 3rd in need of a 4th device they could do the exchange. Not sure if that still applies. Also, I don't condone intentionally making problems happen just to get a new phone. The X is great for different reasons than the dinc2. Both are good solid phones.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

"abqnm said:


> The guidelines used to be if you are on your 3rd in need of a 4th device they could do the exchange. Not sure if that still applies. Also, I don't condone intentionally making problems happen just to get a new phone. The X is great for different reasons than the dinc2. Both are good solid phones.


I see, I already need to go to vzw, my phone constantly freezes, and headphone jack is broken after latest update.

Sent from my DROID X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Good luck. Not sure about the store though... Usually I have better luck getting things accomplished over the phone.


----------

